# Using angels to build through Hebrew



## mifletzet (Nov 9, 2022)

Ex nominal Tartarians like Ewaranon and Wooden Nickels have revised their opinion and now hold that all the seemingly anomalous too-rapidly built and over-ornate buildings, structures, cathedrals, world fairs, bridges, paintings, sculptures etc, are plausibly explainable more or less in accordance with the mainstream academic narrative.


"Tartarianists' however maintain that in order to explain them, other possibilities are required.

eg, either:

1. There were many more skilled stronger workers available than believed.    

2.  The structures are considerably older than believed.     

3.  The builders had access to skills and technology unknown to us.     

4.  The builders were assisted by God/angels/demons/extra-terrestrials/non-extra terrestrials/magic/unknown forces.

5.  The structures literally emerged out of the ground already built as a result of the 'Tesla Global Information Field', as postulated by Dr Claudia Albers.     

6. Reality is plastic & we are being played/manipulated/teased/toyed with, as in the films 'The Matrix' and 'The Langoliers'.

etc etc!

Further to option 4, that they were assisted by God, angels etc, in this video talk


_View: https://youtu.be/gnuJzfx1bD4_

it is explained that in the Judaic tradition (13.30) the pre-Flood generation had access to high technology, that just like (40.00) God spoke the universe in to existence using Lashon HaKodesh (='the Holy Tongue' - a form of Edenic proto-Hebrew), that before the Splitting of the Languages all humanity spoke only Hebrew (49.00) and the Tower of Babel builders unearthed in the valley of Shinar in Mesopotamia those pre-Flood secrets, and were able to manipulate the angels and elements to do their bidding using Hebrew and possibly Aramaic: _abracadabra_ = "I will make according to your word"!

It is interesting the role that Hebrew plays to this day in the Masonic-Illuminati-Elite rituals and traditions.

Maybe such manipulative powers were still available to some savants until the Gilded Age ending in the 1920s?!


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Nov 12, 2022)

Very interesting. I didn't realize that abracadabra was derived from Hebrew. I personally lean towards us being in Revelations 20:7, but no way to know for sure. You bring up an interesting alternative, that could be true either pre or post Revelations 20:7.


----------



## alltheleaves (Saturday at 10:39 PM)

AgentOrange5 said:


> Very interesting. I didn't realize that abracadabra was derived from Hebrew. I personally lean towards us being in Revelations 20:7, but no way to know for sure. You bring up an interesting alternative, that could be true either pre or post Revelations 20:7.


I'm curious about who wrote Revelations and if it was originally designed as, or adopted later as, a ka baal script with elements of predictive programming.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Sunday at 8:05 AM)

alltheleaves said:


> I'm curious about who wrote Revelations and if it was originally designed as, or adopted later as, a ka baal script with elements of predictive programming.



That is a valid point. Of course, we are told John wrote it, but as we don't have the originals, people do question if John actually wrote it (and who John was that wrote it.) 
I except the Bible as true (for the most part, I am aware of Jeremiah 8:8 which admits the scribes have not been truthful in their scribing of it.) I do think the Bible is very truncated, and the missing details often give people the wrong conclusion of passages. This is just my religious belief, which I believe because of the religious experiences I've had, but I don't expect that to convert anyone else.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sunday at 1:11 PM)

AgentOrange5 said:


> That is a valid point. Of course, we are told John wrote it, but as we don't have the originals, people do question if John actually wrote it (and who John was that wrote it.)
> I except the Bible as true (for the most part, I am aware of Jeremiah 8:8 which admits the scribes have not been truthful in their scribing of it.) I do think the Bible is very truncated, and the missing details often give people the wrong conclusion of passages. This is just my religious belief, which I believe because of the religious experiences I've had, but I don't expect that to convert anyone else.


Believing in messiahs, angels, spirits and God(s) does not mean one cannot be skeptical. Especially since ~45 men in three teams at cambridge, oxford and westminster assembled in the early 1600s to revise the best seller, the bible...

Rand Ath writes that moses was Egyptian rand ath murder of moses at DuckDuckGo

Others theorise many bible chapters were covert satire by the caesars.

Library Genesis: Acharya S - The Christ Conspiracy: The Greatest Story Ever Sold


...evidence that the religion of Christianity and Jesus Christ were created by members of various secret societies, mystery schools and religions in order to unify the Roman Empire under one state religion! This powerful book maintains that these groups drew upon a multitude of myths and rituals that already existed long before the Christian era and reworked them into the story the Christian religion presents today-known to most Westerners as the Bible. Author Acharya makes the case that there was no actual person named Jesus, but that several characters were rolled into one mythic being inspired by the deities Mithras, Heracles/Hercules, Dionysus and many others of the Roman Empire. She demonstrates that the story of Jesus, as portrayed in the Gospels, is nearly identical in detail to those of the earlier savior-gods Krishna and Horus, and concludes that Jesus was certainly neither original nor unique, nor was he the divine revelation. Rather, he represents the very ancient body of knowledge derived from celestial observation and natural forces. A book that will initiate heated debate and inner struggle, it is intelligently written and referenced. The only book of its kind, it is destined for controversy.


Chapters in The Christ Conspiracy include:The Quest for Jesus ChristThe Holy Forgery MillBiblical SourcesNon-Biblical SourcesFurther Evidence of a FraudPhysical EvidenceThe Myth of Hebrew MonotheismThe CharactersAstrology and the BibleThe Son of God is the Sun of GodThe Disciples are the Signs of the ZodiacThe Gospel StoryOther Elements and Symbols of the Christian MythThe Patriarchs and Saints are the Gods of Other CulturesThe Meaning of RevelationThe Bible, Sex and DrugsEssenes, Zealots and ZadokitesAlexandria: Crucible of ChristianityEnter RomeThe Making of a Myth, etc.This book contains a table of contents, bibliography and index, and includes over 1,100 citations and 30+ illustrations. Primary sources discussed include the Bible, Dead Sea Scrolls, Talmud, Book of Enoch, Gospel of the Hebrews, Gospel of Thomas, Gospel of the Infancy, Epistle of Barnabas and Shepherd of Hermas, as well as Josephus, Pliny, Tacitus, Suetonius, Justin Martyr, Marcion, Irenaeus, Tertullian, Augustine, Eusebius, Porphyry, Celsus, et al.


But doubt about origins of bible stories doesn't displace the miracle of creation or the possibility that some of its stories are indeed true.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Sunday at 3:44 PM)

alltheleaves said:


> Believing in messiahs, angels, spirits and God(s) does not mean one cannot be skeptical. Especially since ~45 men in three teams at cambridge, oxford and westminster assembled in the early 1600s to revise the best seller, the bible...
> 
> Rand Ath writes that moses was Egyptian rand ath murder of moses at DuckDuckGo
> 
> ...


I do understand what you are saying. No doubt, many of the Bible stories are recounted in other narratives with some differences, especially in the names of the heroes or savior. Myself personally, I try to gather information from a variety of sources, and then pray/meditate and trust God to lead me to how to apply that information to my own personal life.


----------



## RedNeckGoober (Sunday at 4:16 PM)

alltheleaves said:


> Believing in messiahs, angels, spirits and God(s) does not mean one cannot be skeptical. Especially since ~45 men in three teams at cambridge, oxford and westminster assembled in the early 1600s to revise the best seller, the bible...
> 
> ... The only book of its kind, it is destined for controversy.
> ...
> ...


It seems to me that trying to prove or disprove anything or anyone derived from a book of fiction is a fools errand. Then again, In the words attributed to Mark Twain 'The truth has no defense against a fool determined to believe a lie'.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sunday at 7:58 PM)

RedNeckGoober said:


> It seems to me that trying to prove or disprove anything or anyone derived from a book of fiction is a fools errand. Then again, In the words attributed to Mark Twain 'The truth has no defense against a fool determined to believe a lie'.


If you are not wanting to prove or disprove historical truths in both "fact" and "fiction" you are in the wrong place.


http://62.182.86.140/main/2522000/17c55a4354fc95ca4cfb3248ecaa5ddf/Richard Elliot Friedman - Who Wrote the Bible_ (1997).pdf


Fact and fiction as sources.


----------



## Lee_Magee (Tuesday at 1:12 PM)

The Achaemenid Empire adopted _Imperial Aramaic_ as the written communication between the different regions of the vast empire with its different peoples and languages.

This is what the story of Babel represents, the Achaemenid Empire de-confused the languages, so your interpretation of the myth is backwards.   



> before the Splitting of the Languages all humanity spoke only Hebrew


 "After the policy of the Achaemenid Empire the people wrote in Imperial Aramaic" 

The books of the Old Testament are coincidently written in latter form of Imperial Aramaic.


----------

